# Bavarian Pub Sydney



## redbeard (5/7/05)

a workmate visited the newly opened bavarian pub on york st, near cnr of king. he says its similar to the belgium cafe and definately worth visiting. just make sure its pay day ...


----------



## Doc (5/7/05)

Thanks for the info Redbeard.
I know where I'll be going for lunch today 

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Gerard_M (5/7/05)

Looks like I am going to have to drag my boss for a city pub tour. He has suggested it a few times but now it is a go. Belg Cafe, Bav Cafe, Czech places up the X, Lord N, Aust Hotel.
Looks like an AHB Spring Pub Crawl is on the cards!
I will of course have to go see the guys at RedOak just to increase my glass collection.
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## Doc (5/7/05)

Just done a quick search to verify where I'm off too.

Looks like it is a renovated version of the Blue Olive

Beers,
Doc


----------



## KoNG (5/7/05)

i made a visit about a fortnight ago..
it definately does not have the selection of heritage (belgian cafe)
and is essentially the same as the Lowenbrau... <_< 
with franzikaner and lowenbrau on tap and one or two others...
very modern setup though..!!
prices the same as lowenbrau.. and as doc mentioned it is located where the blue olive used to be.


----------



## Doc (5/7/05)

Ok, just back (quick visit to scope it out today).
I agree KoNG on the beer selection. It is the Lowenbrau and Frankiskaner range which is imported by Lowenbrau. So I'm assuming it is owned by the same people (even the beer menu's are almost identical).

Nice layout with a long bar central to the place. I'm not sure I'd want to work at the bar with 560 steins (yeah I counted them) hanging over my head though <_< 

I had a bar snack (the pork belly bites) with a Frankiskaner Weiss Dunkel which was very nice.

I'll be back, but with the boss or customers so the corporate card gets a workout, not my wallet 

Beers,
Doc


----------



## KoNG (5/7/05)

nice... the dunkel weiss was my choice aswell. :beer: 
Must try the pork belly snacks sometime.


----------



## Mercs Own (12/2/06)

Yes it is owned by the same group/gentleman that owns the Lowenbrau. They are also planning to open another Bavarian Bier Cafe in the city somewhere, so I guess they are making some money! I wouldnt mind if they would open one in Melbourne.


----------



## Malnourished (12/2/06)

Mercs Own said:


> I wouldnt mind if they would open one in Melbourne.


Are you familiar with this place?
It seems much the same, only with a different brand of beer...


----------



## Mercs Own (12/2/06)

Malnourished - thanks for that and no I havent been there so it will go to the top of my list. We have the European beer cafe:

http://www.europeanbiercafe.com.au/

How do you do that link thing??

BTW there is another James Squire brewhouse opened this time down at the Docklands. A very nice spot.


----------



## Doc (7/8/06)

The third bar in the Bavarian Bier Cafe lineage is due to open in O'Connel Street in the next week or so.
The website here doesn't have too much info about it. I'm guessing it will be exactly the same as the one on York Street ? 
However I've heard an unsubstantiated rumour that there are plans to open a German bar that will serve from wooden beer barrels (ala Bamburg, Dusseldorf etc). Has anyone else heard of this, or can confirm or deny ?

Doc


----------



## Malnourished (7/8/06)

Doc said:


> However I've heard an unsubstantiated rumour that there are plans to open a German bar that will serve from wooden beer barrels (ala Bamburg, Dusseldorf etc). Has anyone else heard of this, or can confirm or deny ?


Wow, that sounds awesome! Presumably it would have to be a brewpub? I doubt any German breweries would export barrels of beer... in fact I doubt any of the German beers you can get on tap in Australia are even served by gravity in Germany. Although perhaps one of the big Munich breweries might... I dunno.


----------



## Linz (7/8/06)

Has anyone done their $30 "BIER AKADEMIE" tasting session on a monday night???

here

http://www.bavarianbiercafe.com.au/eventDetail.cfm?objid=96


----------



## Josh (7/8/06)

I was a big fan of the Franziskaner hefe weiss bier. But after our group spent a few grand in the place, the Lowenbrau bouncers kicked us out for no reason. I was told I had to go after I took a photo for a few of the girls in our group on the dancefloor. 

I will never set foot in the lowenbrau again.

I did get to meet the great cult hero of rugby league Ian Heron though :beer:


----------



## Doc (11/8/06)

My wife works a couple of doors up from the new Bavarian Bier Cafe on O'Connel St, and she reliably informs me that it was open for business yesterday.
Might have to make a recon trip at lunchtime today unless anyone has already checked it out ? 

Doc


----------



## redbeard (11/8/06)

well doc ?

im workin in pitt st next week, so could be up for a couple o tasters after 5


----------



## Doc (12/8/06)

I didn't end up making it. Got called into a few other meetings and actually ended up at the Belgain Beer Cafe.
I think Phrak was making the trip, so maybe he can give us the low down.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## neonmeate (12/8/06)

I went in to the new O'Connell St place on Wednesday eve. Nice space, high ceilings, no smoke, nice lighting. Barstaff arent wearing lederhosen.

Beerwise exactly the same as Loewenbraeu Keller, only I was excited to find a kellerbier - Kulmbacher Moenchshof Kellerbier. Although this was in bottles, this might have been what made people talk about wooden gravity barrels (the traditional way this style is served?)
A pleasant beer - low carbonation, malty and very fruity in good kellerbier style, although without the rasping dryhop character.

This is a nice place, I will probably pop in there from time to time. Would be good if they get in some more Kulmbacher beers, like the Kulmbacher Hefe which is really really good.


----------



## Phrak (13/8/06)

Yep, I ended up going for a quick after-lunch beer on Friday. Neonmate described the atmosphere to a tee, but neglected to mention one important thing - what the bar staff WERE wearing. Those blouses didn't leave much to the imagination h34r: 

I had a Spaten Muncher Helles and my mate had the Franziskaner Mango Hefe-Weissbier Helles. We were both a bit disappointed when, to make the weissbier "mango-ised", all they did was add a shot of mango juice after the beer was poured. I was expecting a Mango fermented beer. ah well.

The big Loewenbraeu ceramic fonts that the have at the bar are quite impressive (http://www.bavarianbiercafe.com.au/OurBier...es.cfm?objID=34), but they don't really have a wide selection on tap. 5 unique beers on tap in total. Oh, and I got excited when I saw the taps they use on the fonts - I thought they were Vent-matic ultraflows from a distance. Sadly, not. They've got a Cornelius badge on the tap body. They look similar though!  

I'll have to venture back and see what their bottled selection is like.

Their beers aren't cheap, but they're not rediculously expensive either. An over-filled 500ml glass is $9 on average.

All-in-all, a nice place. I'll be heading back there for sure, hopefully with the boss (& his credit card) next time :chug: 

Tim.


----------



## Linz (14/8/06)

" We were both a bit disappointed when, to make the weissbier "mango-ised", all they did was add a shot of mango juice after the beer was poured. I was expecting a Mango fermented beer. ah well."


Thats how they do it at the Lowenbrau too...breakfast beer!!!!!


----------



## Doc (15/8/06)

Linz said:


> " We were both a bit disappointed when, to make the weissbier "mango-ised", all they did was add a shot of mango juice after the beer was poured. I was expecting a Mango fermented beer. ah well."
> 
> 
> Thats how they do it at the Lowenbrau too...breakfast beer!!!!!



And it is very nice to drink on a summer arvo outside the Lowenbrau watching tourists walk past 

Doc


----------



## Doc (17/2/08)

There is another Bavarian Bier Cafe in Sydney.
It is at Fox Studios (Moore Park).
We were up there last night before the rugby and spotted it.
Nicely fitted out, all the usual beers.
They even had a game day menu to let you eat quick and get to the game.

So that makes:
- Manly
- York St
- O'Connel St
- The Rocks
- Fox Studios

These guys are expanding fast.

Doc


----------



## Barry (17/2/08)

Good Day
There is also the Rheindorf Restaurant King Georges Rd Beverly Hills. It has been there for decades, run by the same German family. Has 3 to 4 German beers on tap (DAB, Bitburger usually but also others which vary) and a good range of bottled beer. Excellent German food. Must go there again soon. :beer:


----------



## Weizguy (17/2/08)

Doc said:


> And it is very nice to drink on a summer arvo outside the Lowenbrau watching tourists walk past
> 
> Doc


For "tourists", read Japanese schoolgirls in uniform on a excursion.

Or, at least the day that I recall being at the Lwenbrau.

Les


----------



## oldbugman (17/2/08)

Doc said:


> There is another Bavarian Bier Cafe in Sydney.
> It is at Fox Studios (Moore Park).
> We were up there last night before the rugby and spotted it.
> Nicely fitted out, all the usual beers.
> ...



o'connel definitely isn't BBC, it is lowenbrau. york street as well?


----------



## Doc (17/2/08)

OldBugman said:


> o'connel definitely isn't BBC, it is lowenbrau. york street as well?



They are all branded as Bavarian Bier Cafe. They are all owned by the same guys that own the Lowenbrau.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## oldbugman (17/2/08)

I see the error in my ways.

Belgium/Bavarian


----------



## eric8 (17/2/08)

There's one in Cammeray as well, although it is called Epoque Cafe. Great little joint and a real squeeze late Frdiay afeternoon's.

eric


----------



## Doc (17/2/08)

eric8 said:


> There's one in Cammeray as well, although it is called Epoque Cafe. Great little joint and a real squeeze late Frdiay afeternoon's.
> 
> eric



That is the *Belgian *Bier Cafe.
The Sydney original (before the one in The Rocks).

DOc


----------



## eric8 (17/2/08)

Doc said:


> That is the *Belgian *Bier Cafe.
> The Sydney original (before the one in The Rocks).
> 
> DOc



DOH!
Maybe I should read it better next time.


----------

